# Cotija Cheese



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, so I bought some of this tonight thinking it was "Mexican Melting Cheese" but it doesn't melt.  So what is this and should I just take it back?  Is there a use for it??  I wanted melting cheese but Lowes Foods didn't have it.


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

I love that cheese!! Think of it like a Mexican feta cheese! Its great on salads, tacos, as any topper!


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been wanting to buy/try this cheese. I'm glad to see this post and Dee's response. I bet it is great on tacos!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, so I bought some of this tonight thinking it was "Mexican Melting Cheese" but it doesn't melt. So what is this and should I just take it back? Is there a use for it?? I wanted melting cheese but Lowe's didn't have it.


 Your Lowe's must be different than here in Pa.  The one here is a home improvement center.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Your Lowe's must be different than here in Pa.  The one here is a home improvement center.


We have Lowe's Home Improvement stores and Lowes Foods.  The food store doesn't have the ' before the s at the end.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> I have been wanting to buy/try this cheese. I'm glad to see this post and Dee's response. I bet it is great on tacos!!!!


I didn't get a "feta feel" to the cheese at all.  It was more like grainy Parmesan than crubbly feta.  I love feta, the taste and the texture.  This is more like green can Parmesan.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 21, 2008)

I liken Cotija to Parmesan as well - just my opinion - and it can be sprinkled on anything where a touch of cheese will enhance the flavor.  As well as deelady's suggestions it's good on soup, refried beans, roasted corn or  wherever your own taste buds take you.

When I think of melting cheese I think of Queso Blanco which is similar to Monterrey Jack.  There are probably others but I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess I am more use to the fresh type than the aged kind... 

*"White, salty, and somewhat granular, Cotija cheese softens but does not actually melt when heated. When fresh, Cotija cheese bears a resemblance in **flavor** and texture to **feta** cheese. Aged, Cotija grates smoothly and has more in common with Parmigiano-Reggiano. This similarity in form and function has earned it the nickname “Mexican Parmesan.”*


----------



## simplicity (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks deelady for clearing that up. Again,  I'm not very familiar with Mexican cheeses.  As a matter of course, I buy Monterrey Jack when I want that melted cheese flavor in Tex-Mex or Mexican food.


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I always mean to buy it more often, I love the saltiness to it! And you hit it dead on wih the roasted corn suggestion or any corn....I forgot to mention that, that is my favorite!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

simplicity said:


> When I think of melting cheese I think of Queso Blanco which is similar to Monterrey Jack.  There are probably others but I'm not familiar with them.


Me too but they didn't have that.  The Cotija cheese is all they had.  

I like the corn idea.  The refried beans, not so much.  It made the beans taste gritty.  Should have gone for the Monterrey Jack.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, THAT'S what I used it on..
Roasted corn, with a hint of lime and chili powder. 

The rest I just used it on everything like cheese topping. Sandwiches, steak,
chicken, fish, veggies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> We have Lowe's Home Improvement stores and Lowes Foods. The food store doesn't have the ' before the s at the end.


 
oh I see. thanks


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 21, 2008)

Beans! Beans! Beans! It is so yummy crumbled on beans, refried or not. It is used here as a tasty garnish for many things...soups, tacos, enchiladas, and always beans. In fact, it is usually the only cheese used on enchiladas - they do not come with lots of melty cheese here.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Beans! Beans! Beans! It is so yummy crumbled on beans, refried or not. It is used here as a tasty garnish for many things...soups, tacos, enchiladas, and always beans. In fact, it is usually the only cheese used on enchiladas - they do not come with lots of melty cheese here.


I wish mine crumbled.  Mine just makes for gritty beans.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 27, 2008)

How are you using the Cotija?  Are you crumbling it on top of the beans after they are plated or bowled?  Or are you adding it to the beans during cooking?


----------



## sattie (Oct 27, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I didn't get a "feta feel" to the cheese at all. It was more like grainy Parmesan than crubbly feta. I love feta, the taste and the texture. This is more like green can Parmesan.


 
I saw this stuff over the weekend, in the package it does resemble more of a coarse parmesan than anything.  So nachos or tacos or actually just about anything you could sprinkle it over would probably work.  I may get some next time I am there.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> How are you using the Cotija? Are you crumbling it on top of the beans after they are plated or bowled? Or are you adding it to the beans during cooking?


 
I use mine after being plated or bowled, never while cooking.  Of course others may do it differently.


----------

